
When Not to Choose the Best NLP Model - ReDeiPirati
https://blog.floydhub.com/when-the-best-nlp-model-is-not-the-best-choice/
======
PaulHoule
To me it looks like they are all awful. None of them were trained with your
specific task in mind so it is garbage in, garbage out.

